# Flipnote Studio 3D announced!



## beta4attack (Mar 13, 2013)

​
Your dream is coming true, all Flipnote fans and artists around the globe! Flipnote Studio 3D is a highly anticipated app from a lot of fans of the original DSi one, Flipnote Memo for the DSi (which will cease function on may 31st). What's new in this, you ask? Well, now you can draw pictures in *3 layers, 6 colors* and import them as *GIF or AVI* files. There will be a Friend Flipnote Gallery community service which you comment, evaluate, and download each others' drawings. The whole app is free, as well, except for the World Flipnote Gallery global community service as it requires a small monthly fee for a server (or something), but there's 30-day trial and free specified hours. You will be able to start your artistic journey this year in *summer*!​​Are you excited for this? Discuss!​​Source:​http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=197924​ 
*UPDATE:*
A new sample video:


NA/EU announcement: (Releases summer, as well)


*Another small update*: (mainly a clarification)
The application will boast its own online community services. *Flipnote Gallery: Friends* will be set up for animators to *freely* share Flipnotes *amongst friends*, while the introduction of a *paid community service*, *Flipnote Gallery: World*, will enable Flipnote users from *across the globe* to interact with each other’s works *for a small monthly fee*. A *free trial for the first 30 days* of use will be offered for this service, *while Flipnote users who create Flipnotes that are highly rated by other users may receive their next month’s subscription for free*.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2013)

Liking this news, except for the fact that I don't have a 3DS yet and they're shutting down the DSi version. D:


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 13, 2013)

I was honestly thinking they'd given up on giving the 3DS a flipnote app. So glad to see this is still happening, and the features and improvements are actually more than I expected from Nintendo. Color me impressed. I'm very excited for this to come out.



YayMii said:


> Liking this news, except for the fact that I don't have a 3DS yet and they're shutting down the DSi version. D:


 
Well, at this point, what are you waiting for?  Flipnote was the last thing the DSi had that the 3DS still lacked, not much of a point to clinging to your past gen handheld at this point now.  (unless the slight decrease in resolution of DS games is an issue for you.  Personally it doesn't bother me at all, just yesterday I played Pokemon Conquest on my 3DS for a solid 3 hours or so)


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 13, 2013)

FINALLY!

I must say, once this is out, I can't see myself doing anything else on my 3DS for _quite_ some time!

_(Also, does anyone know what "free specified hours" means?)_


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 13, 2013)

now the wait is over, honestly I thought this was abandoned


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 13, 2013)

geoflcl said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> I must say, once this is out, I can't see myself doing anything else on my 3DS for _quite_ some time!
> 
> _(Also, does anyone know what "free specified hours" means?)_


 

My guess is that it means if you don't pay the monthly fee, you'll still be able to access World Flipnote Gallery global community service for free at specified hours. Maybe for example something like weeknights from 5-9 ET or something like that.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm fairly sure you can access the global community for free. You just can't host your flipnotes on it for free except during specified hours. "real JP" source


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 13, 2013)

wolfmanz51 said:


> I'm fairly sure you can access the global community for free. You just can't host your flipnotes on it for free except during specified hours. "real JP" source


 
Well regardless of the case, I question why anyone would want to pay the monthly fee, unless the free specified hours aren't very often and/or random.


----------



## andy26129 (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool, I remember going in the dsi one a lot. Had some good laughs, and now in 3D. Sweeet


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 13, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Well regardless of the case, I question why anyone would want to pay the monthly fee, unless the free specified hours aren't very often and/or random.


for one the fee is probably small, two the site will be ad free so this small fee will be to support hosting costs, and three people will probably pay that fee for other "extra" features like the fee color stars on the old flipnote heneta


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Well, at this point, what are you waiting for?  Flipnote was the last thing the DSi had that the 3DS still lacked, not much of a point to clinging to your past gen handheld at this point now.  (unless the slight decrease in resolution of DS games is an issue for you.  Personally it doesn't bother me at all, just yesterday I played Pokemon Conquest on my 3DS for a solid 3 hours or so)


Well, I don't have the funds to upgrade myself to the 3DS XL at the moment, and I have a Vita to keep me occupied. Maybe when Pokémon X/Y comes out.
(also, it's not a decrease in resolution, it's a slight increase with a bilinear filter. I'd rather have larger pixels)


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 13, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Well, I don't have the funds to upgrade myself to the 3DS XL at the moment, and I have a Vita to keep me occupied. Maybe when Pokémon X/Y comes out.
> (also, it's not a decrease in resolution, it's a slight increase with a bilinear filter. I'd rather have larger pixels)


 
blah, you know what I mean, DS games just look a little less crisp on the 3DS, that's all.

I can not wait for X and Y.


----------



## noob killer (Mar 13, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> I was honestly thinking they'd given up on giving the 3DS a flipnote app. So glad to see this is still happening, and the features and improvements are actually more than I expected from Nintendo. Color me impressed. I'm very excited for this to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at this point, what are you waiting for? Flipnote was the last thing the DSi had that the 3DS still lacked, not much of a point to clinging to your past gen handheld at this point now. (unless the slight decrease in resolution of DS games is an issue for you. Personally it doesn't bother me at all, just yesterday I played Pokemon Conquest on my 3DS for a solid 3 hours or so)


3 hours... well yesterday I played fire emblem almost 7 hours... and still haven't beat it yet... sadly I'm on the last chapter but the last time I played I lost...


----------



## emigre (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm gonna use this to make stickman pron movies.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 13, 2013)

​


beta4attack said:


> The whole app is free​​


​Glad it's still a freebie!​


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm gonna use this to make stickman pron movies.


With twist endings.

"BUT THE GIRL WAS A GIRAFFE SO SHE KILLED THE MAN"


----------



## Fluto (Mar 13, 2013)

I think my heart stopped beating for a second.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank god, now the 3DS section can cry about something else...


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 13, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Thank god, now the 3DS section can cry about something else...


- When is the new Flipnote going to release?!
- Where the hell is miiverse?!
- And where's my Youtube app?!
- Y No HACK?!
...
...


It will never stop! ;O;


----------



## ShonenJump (Mar 13, 2013)

I wonder what the frame limit is this time. dsi version limit was 999


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally!!! Just finally!! Ahh so excited about this  I can't wait!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, I hope this gives value to the 3DS when I sell it.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 13, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Wow, I hope this gives value to the 3DS when I sell it.


How the hell would a free app that's available for every 3DS owner make your old 3DS more valuable?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not lying, but I got a boner.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 13, 2013)

I was going to post this,but it was already posted in that "I'm tired of waiting" thread.

Anyway, I actually didn't expect the dsi one to get shut down. Funny that people wanted them to be lazy and just port/transfer that one.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

*Flip, flip, flipadelphia!*







...Oh, wait, flip_note_? My mistake, carry on.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 13, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Thank god, now the 3DS section can cry about something else...


You mean like how some services require real moniez? Pretty sure some guy has started flipping tables in the other thread


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 13, 2013)

A new sample video:


NA/EU announcement: (Releases summer, as well)


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 13, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> - When is the new Flipnote going to release?!
> - Where the hell is miiverse?!
> - And where's my Youtube app?!
> - Y No HACK?!
> ...


Where the hell is Miiverse?


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 13, 2013)

Another small update: (mainly a clarification)
The application will boast its own online community services. *Flipnote Gallery: Friends* will be set up for animators to *freely* share Flipnotes *amongst friends*, while the introduction of a *paid community service*, *Flipnote Gallery: World*, will enable Flipnote users from *across the globe* to interact with each other’s works *for a small monthly fee*. A *free trial for the first 30 days* of use will be offered for this service, *while Flipnote users who create Flipnotes that are highly rated by other users may receive their next month’s subscription for free*.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Mar 13, 2013)

a monthly fee.....MEH!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 13, 2013)

Aww yeaaah, it's been ages.
I made some great notes back in the day, but this'll be even better with three layers, more colours, bigger canvas and hopefully less data limits.
http://flipnote.hatena.com/[email protected]/


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 13, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Aww yeaaah, it's been ages.
> I made some great notes back in the day, but this'll be even better with three layers, more colours, bigger canvas and hopefully less data limits.
> http://flipnote.hatena.com/[email protected]/


Oh my... I totally love your Lucario and MMBN ones! They look awesome!  Expect me to regulary check whatever you make on Flipnote 3D :3


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 13, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Aww yeaaah, it's been ages.
> I made some great notes back in the day, but this'll be even better with three layers, more colours, bigger canvas and hopefully less data limits.
> http://flipnote.hatena.com/[email protected]/


some pretty cool ones you've got there!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 13, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Oh my... I totally love your Lucario and MMBN ones! They look awesome!  Expect me to regulary check whatever you make on Flipnote 3D :3





Rizsparky said:


> some pretty cool ones you've got there!


Thanks, the MMBN one was supposed to be quite ambitious actually, but got stung by the data limits.
I'm hoping that Flipnote Studio 3D will accommodate much more ambitious stuff, you know?


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 13, 2013)

noob killer said:


> 3 hours... well yesterday I played fire emblem almost 7 hours... and still haven't beat it yet... sadly I'm on the last chapter but the last time I played I lost...


 
I assume you're talkiong about the Fire Emblem 3DS game. My only point was that despite regular DS games not being as crisp on a 3DS as they are on a DS, it doesn't stop me to this day from enjoying them on my 3DS for just as long as I would when I had a DS (and later DSi).


----------



## noob killer (Mar 13, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> I assume you're talkiong about the Fire Emblem 3DS game. My only point was that despite regular DS games not being as crisp on a 3DS as they are on a DS, it doesn't stop me to this day from enjoying them on my 3DS for just as long as I would when I had a DS (and later DSi).


oh I got ya


----------



## loco365 (Mar 13, 2013)

Holy crap. I've wanted this forever. I kinda wish the DSi service wasn't cancelled.


----------



## KoopaHax35000vr (Mar 13, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nachoscool (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *Flip, flip, flipadelphia!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I loved that episode.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Why is everyone making everything payed now. If it's anything like the old flipnote, whomever pays for it is an idiot
the online community was absolutely horrible taking up to 30 seconds to load a short flipnote even on a fast connection...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 13, 2013)

Why is Flipnote Memo ceasing functionality? It's the only thing close to a chat app on the 3DS...


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Why is* Flipnote Memo* ceasing functionality? It's the only thing close to a chat app on the* 3DS*...


...What???


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 14, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> I loved that episode.


 
I was a legend!



The Real Jdbye said:


> Why is Flipnote Memo ceasing functionality? It's the only thing close to a chat app on the 3DS...


 
I think you're confusing Flipnote Memo (DSiware) with Swapnote (3DS app).  Swapnote isn't ceasing functionality.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 14, 2013)

Friends?
Aww yeah, legion of moose funness grows!


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm glad the friend feature is not behind a pay wall, the pricing model is completely justified, it's only $3 a month anyway..


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 14, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Why is Flipnote Memo ceasing functionality? It's the only thing close to a chat app on the 3DS...


 
Not Swapnote, silly!  It would be horrible if they discontinued that sucker. I use it to keep in touch with friends more than I do Facebook, honestly!

Of course, now that you mention it, why _doesn't_ the 3DS have a competent chat app? :'D I miss the days of old, where happiness was as simple as a Pictochat session full of crudely-drawn phalluses!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2013)

geoflcl said:


> Not Swapnote, silly!  It would be horrible if they discontinued that sucker. I use it to keep in touch with friends more than I do Facebook, honestly!
> 
> Of course, now that you mention it, why _doesn't_ the 3DS have a competent chat app? :'D I miss the days of old, where happiness was as simple as a Pictochat session full of crudely-drawn phalluses!


Oh, okay. Anyway this app seems nice for those who can draw well (I can't)
May grab it anyway 

Agreed though, there should be a chat app with video chat, voice chat and such, but nintendo seem to be too worried about privacy to release such a thing.



duffmmann said:


> I was a legend!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing Flipnote Memo (DSiware) with Swapnote (3DS app). Swapnote isn't ceasing functionality.





gamefan5 said:


> ...What???


 
Sorry, I don't have a DSi  thought it was referring to the 3DS app.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 15, 2013)

Was this actually confirmed _outside_ of Japan?


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 15, 2013)

geoflcl said:


> Not Swapnote, silly!  It would be horrible if they discontinued that sucker. I use it to keep in touch with friends more than I do Facebook, honestly!
> 
> Of course, now that you mention it, why _doesn't_ the 3DS have a competent chat app? :'D I miss the days of old, where happiness was as simple as a Pictochat session full of crudely-drawn phalluses!


Well they do have Miiverse support planned for the 3DS and since Miiverse supports private chats with friends you choose to invite it is possible we might get that on the 3DS as well.

I don't think privacy is an issue, there's one 3DS game that supports voice chat with strangers already as well as there's a video chat thing on the Wii U, an app where you can chat with anyone you randomly added through Miiverse. The days of Nintendo worrying about people complaining about "kids getting in contact with strangers" are gone it seems, both thanks to how the Internet culture has evolved and thanks to their ability to cover up their asses with "it's the parents fault for not actively using the system's parental controls" in case something would happen.



DiabloStorm said:


> Was this actually confirmed _outside_ of Japan?


There was a western Mini Direct (posted in the OP) about it and they have also opened a Flipnote 3D section in the EU/US eShops. Looks like this is getting a simultaneous release.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 15, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> There was a western Mini Direct (posted in the OP) about it and they have also opened a Flipnote 3D section in the EU/US eShops. Looks like this is getting a simultaneous release.



Nice. Hope so.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 15, 2013)

free?


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> free?


"lol why bother reading anything in this thread?"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 15, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> "lol why bother reading anything in this thread?"


fine I'll read...


WHAT I DON'T LIKE THAT


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 15, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Nice. Hope so.


Same, I'm sure their isn't much work needed in translation


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 15, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Same, I'm sure their isn't much work needed in translation


For this, yeah, probably not too much. Though, Japan likes their little exclusive things and I'm reminded of Dragon Quest Monsters Joker 2 Pro. I hate when they do stuff like that...I wanted to play that but there's no complete translation or anything...


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> fine I'll read...
> 
> 
> WHAT I DON'T LIKE THAT


The app is free, sharing with friends is free, exporting your files is free, what's not to like? The only thing that costs money is the optional feature of hosting your creations for global viewers, even then you get free hours and you get to host completely for free if you're popular enough.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm gonna use this to make stickman pron movies.


 
Haha. And with that, you'll definitely get a future in pron showbiz. Maybe a director someday.


----------

